# The Best Theme Park in China - Happy Valley



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Relative Thread: Splendid China & Folk Culture Villages

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷] --- Attendance: more than 3 million in 2005, it has been the No.1 Theme park in Mainland China during last 3 years...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

I would like to go there


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Shenzhen Happy Valley [深圳欢乐谷]


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Great! It seems like there's more fun than Disneyland~


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

hmm... not my thing... went there once... everything was so freaking tacky 

I prefer the "Window of the World".. I forgot their actual English name..


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Cool. Looks like a cross between Knott's Berry Farm and Disneyland.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

A Huss Frisbee, cool cool

A Vekoma slang and bang....boo


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

spicytimothy said:


> hmm... not my thing... went there once... everything was so freaking tacky
> 
> I prefer the "Window of the World".. I forgot their actual English name..


Window of the World [世界之窗]??? it is one of famous theme parks in Shenzhen, of course, there are satisfing different type of visitors, but I think the most of youngsters would prefer "Happy Valley" to "Window of the World"... 

*Window of the World...*


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

Beautiful parks. I would love to visit them.
Thanks for the pics.

:cheers:


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

"Beijing Happy valley" will be opened in this summer, Both of "Chengdu" and "Shanghai" happy Valley are under construction...


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

what about the Shanghai Disneyland if Happy Valley opens in Shanghai? I assume there are some conflictions between the two theme parks.


----------

